# This is just a Sunday reminder of the Canon EOS R5 specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 31, 2020)

> The Canon EOS R5 will finally be officially announced in July, and there are still likely a few surprises in store for us.
> Below is a reminder of the known and rumored specifications for the Canon EOS R5.
> *Canon EOS R5 Specifications:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2020)

July... *yawn*... okay... I'll go back to sleep


----------



## R1-7D (May 31, 2020)

Announced in July and launched in July?!


----------



## vjlex (May 31, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> Announced in July and launched in July?!


Yeah, that's what I'm wondering too.


----------



## ncvarsity3 (May 31, 2020)

I just want to know if it'll have an unlimited buffer when shooting burst like the 1DX mk iii.


----------



## cinemanimal (May 31, 2020)

Is raw only 8k max 30fps? What about 4k? By the listed specs its not which is a bummer. 4k 24-60fps raw makes the camera much more useful, and makes the 8k raw just seem like a "class leading spec". Canon if your reading this make this feature a paid upgrade if its not included. You should be able to hit a 4k 60fps with a 5:1 compression which keeps you on the good side of RED (I think). Also, a multi shot still mode like Panasonic making a bigger file would be amazing. Super excited for the release.


----------



## HaroldC3 (May 31, 2020)

It’s a unicorn until announced.


----------



## frjmacias (May 31, 2020)

shunsai said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm wondering too.


Me as well. I like it being available to purchase as soon as it announces. I just hope they have enough stock to meet demand.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (May 31, 2020)

I wish there were more leaks on the r6


----------



## SecureGSM (May 31, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Dual Pixel RAW availability in R5 has not been rumoured so far. Or has it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Dual Pixel RAW availability in R5 has not been rumoured so far. Or has it?


Its become a standard feature for the higher end DSLR's, the EOS R has it, and certainly the R5 would. 

A question as to it being used to boost DR has been asked, it seems unlikely this time around.


----------



## lglass12189 (May 31, 2020)

Clicks must be down, totally useless post


----------



## frjmacias (May 31, 2020)

The wait is really killing me. I’ve been holding out on buying an EOS R again because I sold mine when I first heard the R5 rumors, but it is taking too long for my anxiety. Lol.


----------



## Rumours not rumors (May 31, 2020)

So it was June now July. Most of the world is experiencing delays in product stock arrivals due to COVID-19 so delaying the price and formal spec announcements because of slipping shipping dates doesn't cut it. There's no reason the announcements couldn't be in June with a rider that due to COVID-19 there will be delays in shipping dates. People would understand that, but to leave them hanging will backfire because it will rapidly go from being hardware whetting their appetite to becoming vapourware that appears be just be a tease. The rate things are going, unless Sigma release their brilliant 70-200 f2.8 Sports lens with a RF mount, I doubt I will be jumping to a R body, especially after this drawn out R5 and R6 announcement, even moreso because most of the gossip seems to revolve around video specs *yawn*. Canon should be better at planning than this.


----------



## slclick (May 31, 2020)

click


----------



## neurorx (May 31, 2020)

I can’t recall, is this supposed to have the DIGIC X processor like the 1DX3?


----------



## Foa2020 (May 31, 2020)

It does starts to feel like an annoying marketing game where the customers who are planning an investment are not top of mind. I can understand the marketing logic of communicating final specs after the Sony new A7 x announcement but sigh... if the camera is that good, this should not really matter and @Canon marketeers: I think the long wait is not good for your brand either.


----------



## gbc (May 31, 2020)

Sigh... I have been waiting for this camera forever... but unfortunately as an event photographer, what am I even going to go out and shoot?


----------



## usern4cr (May 31, 2020)

One thing I'd like to know is if the R5 offers a Neutral Density software filter? I've seen it on a bunch of cameras that are out already, so I'd be disappointed if Canon didn't offer it, since it's just a software feature AFAIK. 

Or, they could instead just allow long multiple exposures to add up into a 24(or so) bit per pixel element raw image. Then software in camera could produce a normal jpg (or heif) file for display and also save the super high resolution raw file for the user to work with in post.


----------



## RMac (May 31, 2020)

ncvarsity3 said:


> I just want to know if it'll have an unlimited buffer when shooting burst like the 1DX mk iii.



Good question.

I'd predict no at 20fps and yes at 12fps.

It's helpful to look at what the 1DXiii is capable of video-wise as this is probably the bigger bottleneck in terms of card data writing:
5.5k 12-bit raw @ 60fps. The frame is 5472*2286 -> 1073MB/s

Canon hasn't confirmed the bit depth of the R5 raw video - we just know it's 8kDCI (8192x4320) and 29.97fps. Let's look at how many pixels/second each camera is pushing in raw video at their highest frame rates:
1DXiii: 750,539,520 pixels/s
R5: 1,060,621,516.8 pixels/s

So, the R5 is pushing 41% more pixels in raw video over the same CFexpress interface at its peak frame rate compared to the 1DXiii at its peak frame rate, so I'd guess Canon will be nerfing the bit depth a bit compared to the 1DXiii. At 8bits, the data rates at the highest frame rates are very close (*So, I'd predict the R5 has 8 bit raw video, at least at it's highest frame rate. At 23.98 fps it could conceivably fit in the 1GB/s envelope at 10 bit although I kind of doubt that Canon would go to that sort of trouble)*

Now onto images:
raw image files will be a full 8192x5262 (3:2) pixels.
If those are 14bit, 20fps yields a data rate of 1494 MB/s - a bit higher than the data rates we see in the 1DXiii and enough so that I doubt the CFexpress interface could keep up (especially not with cards that are available today). At 12fps, the data rate drops down to 896 MB/s which is in the envelope of what the 1DXiii can manage.

So with mechanical shutter you're probably never going to fill the buffer. With electronic shutter, you'll start off with a 20fps burst and then drop to 14 fps or so once the buffer is saturated - which is still pretty respectable.

If you want to shoot this way, you should probably be saving up for CFexpress cards as much as you're saving up for the camera.

Also - this totally ignores the UHS-II SD card which is much slower.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 31, 2020)

Gee, in February it fit my budget. July? DOH!


----------



## PN5X5 (May 31, 2020)

So.. can you record in 6K RAW/CLOG?

And, no mention of Anamorphic?


----------



## JustAnotherCanonShooter (May 31, 2020)

Can we start hyping the high resolution R (R3, R5s, or what ever it's going to be called) now?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 31, 2020)

It's only old news when we have to start rehashing specs on previously released bodies. On the bright side, at least Canon is still in business and is producing numerous products. Can't say that for some others. Patience is a virtue. When I was in the Navy, one of my shore duty cycles was at the Naval Air Development Center as one of 13 Navy guys and 2,000 civilians. We developed new Anti-Submarine Warfare systems for the P-3 Orion. From concept, design, build, install, test, fleet evaluation, congressional funding, contracts, and finally delivery to the fleet took about 7 years! With the advent of computer aided design and simulation, is quicker now but not as fast as companies like Apple or Canon. R&D is slow and expensive.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2020)

JustAnotherCanonShooter said:


> Can we start hyping the high resolution R (R3, R5s, or what ever it's going to be called) now?


Yes please, I really want to know the MP and price.


----------



## BroderLund (May 31, 2020)

RMac said:


> Good question.
> 
> I'd predict no at 20fps and yes at 12fps.
> 
> ...


I disagree. The rate will be 500MB/s at 12 bit RAW. R5 has different resolutions and frame rates, but they will likely be similar to what we see in the 1Dx Mark III. 470Mbps for 4K 30p 422 10 hit H265. And between 1.8 and 2.2 Gbps for 8K 30 fps 422 10 bit H265.

Regarding 8K raw. Uncompressed 8K RAW 12bit at 30fps will eat up 12.7 Gbps or 1.59 GB/s. Given that CFexpress cards vary in write speed from 600MB/s for 64GB cards to 1400MB/s for 512GB cards, that is a no go. The RAW has to be compress to some degree. Cinema RAW light has an compression of 3.15:1. Same compression ratio that 1Dx, c200, c300m3 and c500m2 uses. That would make 8K RAW from the R5 to be 4.0 Gbps or 505MB/s. This just fits on any CFexpress card of any size, just.


----------



## TAF (May 31, 2020)

Tease.

So the announcement will be in July of 2020. Availability will be in July of 202?

Still no firm price info.

I have a question for y'all based on previous experience. Does Canon update the firmware before shipping to their dealers? Might there be a warehouse full of these things in NY someplace with one lone overworked guy coming in and updating the bodies one at a time?


----------



## RMac (May 31, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> I disagree. The rate will be 500MB/s at 12 bit RAW. R5 has different resolutions and frame rates, but they will likely be similar to what we see in the 1Dx Mark III. 470Mbps for 4K 30p 422 10 hit H265. And between 1.8 and 2.2 Gbps for 8K 30 fps 422 10 bit H265.
> 
> Regarding 8K raw. Uncompressed 8K RAW 12bit at 30fps will eat up 12.7 Gbps or 1.59 GB/s. Given that CFexpress cards vary in write speed from 600MB/s for 64GB cards to 1400MB/s for 512GB cards, that is a no go. The RAW has to be compress to some degree. Cinema RAW light has an compression of 3.15:1. Same compression ratio that 1Dx, c200, c300m3 and c500m2 uses. That would make 8K RAW from the R5 to be 4.0 Gbps or 505MB/s. This just fits on any CFexpress card of any size, just.



Gosh, if it outputs 12 bit raw, this could slot it a notch above the C500ii in terms of IQ (although the C500ii would still have a lot of pluses from a video workflow standpoint). I figured bit depth might be one place where they differentiate.


----------



## jam05 (May 31, 2020)

frjmacias said:


> Me as well. I like it being available to purchase as soon as it announces. I just hope they have enough stock to meet demand.


We will most likely have to keep refreshing the vendors site for pre-order notifications as usual.


----------



## jam05 (May 31, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> July... *yawn*... okay... I'll go back to sleep
> 
> 
> RMac said:
> ...


It's already June.


----------



## Grimbald (May 31, 2020)

I know that some files from the camera already went out, do you happen to know anything about noise level or other IQ parameters, CR guy?


----------



## Go Wild (May 31, 2020)

This is torture......!!!


----------



## jam05 (May 31, 2020)

Note: From the SD association website. The new SD express 8.0 cards will be able to be used in the SD UHS II slot.
https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/bus_interface/index.html


----------



## jam05 (May 31, 2020)

SD express 8.0 should be on the market at the end of the year if not sooner.
https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/bus_interface/index.html


----------



## unfocused (May 31, 2020)

What is it about “rumor” that people find so difficult to understand? There was a rumor that it would be announced in May. Then a rumor it would be announced in June. Now there is a rumor that it will be announced in July. 

Canon has never promised you an announcement date so whining about delays is just childish.


----------



## BroderLund (May 31, 2020)

RMac said:


> Gosh, if it outputs 12 bit raw, this could slot it a notch above the C500ii in terms of IQ (although the C500ii would still have a lot of pluses from a video workflow standpoint). I figured bit depth might be one place where they differentiate.


Yes and no. 500 MB/s is no joke. You'll be burning hard drives like no tomorrow. Even though drives are affordable, large arrays capable to keep up including the backup does not come cheap. C500 would make more economical sense from just a hard drive perspective, obviously apart from all the other video specific features. ND, clog 2 and clog 3 in h265, compared to "only" clog on R5. R5 is looking to be a great b/c cam and for special shots where small spaces and resolution is of importance. Proper 8K recording needs higher compression than what cinema raw light provides to be practical.


----------



## scyrene (May 31, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes please, I really want to know the MP and price.



100MP $6000 [CR0]


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 1, 2020)

Foa2020 said:


> It does starts to feel like an annoying marketing game where the customers who are planning an investment are not top of mind. I can understand the marketing logic of communicating final specs after the Sony new A7 x announcement but sigh... if the camera is that good, this should not really matter and @Canon marketeers: I think the long wait is not good for your brand either.


You do realise that you are on a RUMOUR website that has no affiliation with Canon? All these so called release dates are someone’s guesswork at best. Canon have never advised a solid product to market release date for R5. 
You guys have no idea what’s going on In markets right now. There are some massive issues at manufacturers hand at this stage. This forum regulars are not a good representation of the market in general. 
I trust that R5 won’t disappoint however please stop whining and complaining. Hope it does make sense.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 1, 2020)

Grimbald said:


> I know that some files from the camera already went out, do you happen to know anything about noise level or other IQ parameters, CR guy?


When and where? Please do share what you know. Thank you.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jun 1, 2020)

I forgot what I came here for...
Can someone remind me?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 1, 2020)

scyrene said:


> 100MP $6000 [CR0]


I'd get one, I'd move from two 1DX II's to a 1DX III and one of them, but if it is closer to 85MP and $4,500 (similar price difference to the 5D III 5DSr) I'd be even happier.

I never saw one review of the Fuji GFX 100 that said I wish it had fewer pixels, I don't want super resolution often but when I do I'll take what they give us.


----------



## tron (Jun 1, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> Announced in July and launched in July?!


2021


----------



## tron (Jun 1, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> I forgot what I came here for...
> Can someone remind me?


Boredom?


----------



## brad-man (Jun 1, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> I forgot what I came here for...
> Can someone remind me?


You came here to post in a purely gratuitous thread...


----------



## Go Wild (Jun 1, 2020)

unfocused said:


> What is it about “rumor” that people find so difficult to understand? There was a rumor that it would be announced in May. Then a rumor it would be announced in June. Now there is a rumor that it will be announced in July.
> 
> Canon has never promised you an announcement date so whining about delays is just childish.



Yes....Well, I do agree with you and it´s obvious that we never had from Canon a "launch date"...However....Canon must be aware of the impact of this camera and the "I want it badly" reaction from crowd! So Canon did made a development announcement early in February. Its been now almost 4 months from that first announcement. Now we had a teaser or a second development announcement in 20 of April. So, I think it´s logical that people is starting to feel impatient and desperate to see the camera out there... Of course we did have a lot of changes in the path, Covid-19 just changed the hole thing...but it´s normal that people now start getting more and more impatient. And of course....the more impatient, the more they "scream"! Even in a rumor site!  

I would love to see the camera out as soon as possible, but I just got into my mind that most likely I will only have the camera in my hands in mid September (according to my retailer...) So....Like the Green Day band says....."Wake me up when September ends..."


----------



## dwarven (Jun 1, 2020)

lglass12189 said:


> Clicks must be down, totally useless post



You get their content for free. Would you rather pay? Stop whining over something so trivial.


----------



## canonmike (Jun 1, 2020)

gbc said:


> Sigh... I have been waiting for this camera forever... but unfortunately as an event photographer, what am I even going to go out and shoot?


Well said. I feel your pain.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Dual Pixel RAW availability in R5 has not been rumoured so far. Or has it?



I don't recall hearing anything about it. I doubt very many folks are even interested, as there's very little talk about it from folks who may even actually use it with the 5D Mark IV. For most of us the significant sacrifice in buffer depth and the doubling of raw file sizes is not worth the minimal added benefit.

On the other hand, they did confirm in the March announcement that was originally to take place at the video-centric NAB trade show that Dual Pixel CMOS AF will be available in all video modes.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

RMac said:


> Good question.
> 
> I'd predict no at 20fps and yes at 12fps.
> 
> ...



Your 8192x5262 sensor has a 1:1.56 aspect ratio. I think you meant 8192x5462, but it won't be that either.

Every still image sensor Canon has ever made has pixel dimensions that are divisible by 16 along both edges. This makes jpeg compression much less problematic with fewer artifacts. The sensor will probably be 8208x5472 plus masked pixels and the extra pixels needed to interpolate color information for the edge pixels of the center 8208x5472 pixels on the sensor.

The "full width video" will actually use 8192x4320 pixels plus the extra edge pixels needed to interpolate color information, or 99.8% of the sensor's usable width.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

TAF said:


> Tease.
> 
> So the announcement will be in July of 2020. Availability will be in July of 202?
> 
> ...



I've heard stories to that effect from friends who worked fairly high up the management ladder at a now defunct brick & mortar photo store chain that was an authorized Canon dealer. But it's more than one lonely guy. The products are not usually shipped from Japan to the Canon regional distributors in retail packaging, so they have to be repacked by workers at the Canon USA, Canon Europe, etc. distribution centers anyway. They're shipped in much more protective cases that hold many multiples of a product. Think rock band road cases meet Pelican foam inserts meet plastic collapsible produce shipping crates. Not only are they more protective, but the overall total weight and cubic size is less than the same number of bodies or lenses would be in retail packaging. Included accessories, batteries, warranty cards, user manuals, etc. aren't shipped from the factory in Japan, either. They're shipped from wherever they are sourced directly to the regional centers and added when the primary products (camera, lens, flash, etc.) are packaged for retail there.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

jam05 said:


> It's already June.



Only in about 5/12ths of the world when you wrote that.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

jam05 said:


> SD express 8.0 should be on the market at the end of the year if not sooner.
> https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/bus_interface/index.html



When has Canon ever put a card bus that new into a product that started development several years ago? (Hint: never. They start with what is already tried and proven at the time the hardware design is being finalized 1-2 years before the camera is released.)

UHS II has been out for how long? (Hint: it was announced in 2011 and Fuji was first to put an UHS II slot in a camera in January 2014.)

When did Canon introduce their first camera with an UHS II slot? (Hint: September 2018 when the EOS R was announced.  August 2018 when the 90D and M6 Mark II were introduced.)

I would be _*HIGHLY*_ skeptical that the R5 will be able to take advantage of SD Express 8.0.


----------



## VICYASA (Jun 1, 2020)

Starving for clicks...


----------



## lucuias (Jun 1, 2020)

I wonder,is there high frame rate for 1080p ?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok, the Sunday reminder has expired.
Where's the our Monday reminder?


----------



## Foa2020 (Jun 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> You do realise that you are on a RUMOUR website that has no affiliation with Canon? All these so called release dates are someone’s guesswork at best. Canon have never advised a solid product to market release date for R5.
> You guys have no idea what’s going on In markets right now. There are some massive issues at manufacturers hand at this stage. This forum regulars are not a good representation of the market in general.
> I trust that R5 won’t disappoint however please stop whining and complaining. Hope it does make sense.


We both share the trust that the R5 will not disappoint. However, I do think that the [email protected] are playing a game by not communicating the full specs at this time. These are fixed by now, they must be. I suspect that they are holding that information back in order to steal Sony’s thunder after the Sony A7x announcement. My point is that I regret this approach and I think such behavior is detrimental to the perception of Canon’s brand. As I look at it, it portrays Canon as a company that plays marketing games instead of a company that cares about customers who consider an investment. Sorry to hear that you do not agree with this but that’s fine. And yes, this forum may be a more vocal segment of the market but isn’t that is what forums are for? As a product manager / product marketing manager at Canon, I would monitor this forum closely , hence this post. Grtz!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 1, 2020)

I heard that the SpaceX astronauts each brought one with them to the ISS. We're going to learn about its zero gravity performance.

June fool's day!


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 1, 2020)

Foa2020 said:


> We both share the trust that the R5 will not disappoint. However, I do think that the [email protected] are playing a game by not communicating the full specs at this time. These are fixed by now, they must be. I suspect that they are holding that information back in order to steal Sony’s thunder after the Sony A7x announcement. My point is that I regret this approach and I think such behavior is detrimental to the perception of Canon’s brand. As I look at it, it portrays Canon as a company that plays marketing games instead of a company that cares about customers who consider an investment. Sorry to hear that you do not agree with this but that’s fine. And yes, this forum may be a more vocal segment of the market but isn’t that is what forums are for? As a product manager / product marketing manager at Canon, I would monitor this forum closely , hence this post. Grtz!


+++++ As a product manager / product marketing manager at Canon, I would monitor this forum closely , hence this post. Grtz!

A.M.: you are?  seriously though. Marketing or public relationships is not your profession. I hope....


----------



## motofotog (Jun 1, 2020)

Any news on the R6 release dates?


----------



## herein2020 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm trying very hard not to be interested in this camera but that 4K120FPS sounds pretty tasty. I don't believe everything needs to be shot in super slow motion but there are many times where 60FPS hasn't been slow enough for my taste. I still think it will cost $3999.00....4K120FPS is not worth that to me.

Now if the R6 has 4K 120FPS that would be a no brainer.


----------



## davidhfe (Jun 1, 2020)

Foa2020 said:


> We both share the trust that the R5 will not disappoint. However, I do think that the [email protected] are playing a game by not communicating the full specs at this time. These are fixed by now, they must be. I suspect that they are holding that information back in order to steal Sony’s thunder after the Sony A7x announcement. My point is that I regret this approach and I think such behavior is detrimental to the perception of Canon’s brand. As I look at it, it portrays Canon as a company that plays marketing games instead of a company that cares about customers who consider an investment. Sorry to hear that you do not agree with this but that’s fine. And yes, this forum may be a more vocal segment of the market but isn’t that is what forums are for? As a product manager / product marketing manager at Canon, I would monitor this forum closely , hence this post. Grtz!



If only there were some sort of ongoing global disruption of supply chains, business operations, and scheduled events/tradeshows that would explain the rollout hiccups.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jun 1, 2020)

Happy MONDAY!!!

In case you forgot, le't start of the day by reminding everyone of the *Canon EOS R5 specifications:*
Canon EOS R5 Specifications:


44.7/45mp full-frame CMOS sensor
5-axis in-body stabilization
5 stops with IBIS alone
7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization

12fps mechanical, 20fps electronic
4K @ 120fps
4K @ 60fps
Built-in 5GHz WiFi
8K RAW internal video recording up to 29.97 fps
8K internal video recording up to 29.97 fps in 4:2:2 10-bit Canon Log (H.265)/4:2:2 10-bit HDR PQ (H.265).
4K internal video recording up to 119.88 fps in 4:2:2 10-bit Canon Log (H.265)/4:2:2 10-bit HDR PQ (H.265). 4K external recording is also available up to 59.94 fps.
No crop 8K and 4K video capture using the full-width of the sensor.*
Dual Pixel CMOS AF available in all 8K and 4K recording modes.
Canon Log available in 8K and 4K internal recording modes.
A Canon first, the EOS R5 will feature 5-axis In-Body Image Stabilization, which works in conjunction with Optical IS equipped with many of the RF and EF lenses.
Dual-card slots: 1x CFexpress and 1x SD UHS-II.
New battery, but the same shape and compatibility with the EOS 5D Mark IV
Launching in July 2020


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2020)

Any mention regarding GPS?


----------



## SteveC (Jun 1, 2020)

Still basically 2 months from any clarity--since it's 1 June and 31 July would still be "July" but only one day shy of two months from now.

And that's assuming this mere rumor actually pans out. It could be totally bogus and we get to wait even longer. Of course, it could be wrong in the other direction and we get a surprise! announcement tomorrow. (Though those of us in North America will get an 18 hour or so forewarning as it's announced in Australia on what is, to us, the day before the intended date.)


----------



## 6degrees (Jun 1, 2020)

How about eye-auto-focusing capability?

Any new F1.2 prime lenses?


----------



## definedphotography (Jun 1, 2020)

jam05 said:


> Note: From the SD association website. The new SD express 8.0 cards will be able to be used in the SD UHS II slot.
> https://www.sdcard.org/consumers/choices/bus_interface/index.html



Who's going to be silly enough to spend the premium on SD8 cards (if and when they're released) just to put them in a UHS-II slot? You'll get a nice boost reading the data on to your PC, but thats about it.

UHS-II cards were expensive enough last I looked. Not to mention, CFExpress.


----------



## Twinix (Jun 1, 2020)

definedphotography said:


> Who's going to be silly enough to spend the premium on SD8 cards (if and when they're released) just to put them in a UHS-II slot? You'll get a nice boost reading the data on to your PC, but thats about it.
> 
> UHS-II cards were expensive enough last I looked. Not to mention, CFExpress.


Here they are almost the same price actually!
https://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=3914210
https://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=5223408


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm still wondering whether it will do focus stacking like the RP.


----------



## tron (Jun 1, 2020)

HAPPY Tuesday but please … no more reminding


----------



## Foa2020 (Jun 1, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> If only there were some sort of ongoing global disruption of supply chains, business operations, and scheduled events/tradeshows that would explain the rollout hiccups.


I do understand the roll out delays, that is not my point. I do not appreciate the hesitance to share final specs. Grtz.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've been sold since the first early specs were posted. Now I'm just waiting for preorders to start.


----------



## PN5X5 (Jun 2, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I'm trying very hard not to be interested in this camera but that 4K120FPS sounds pretty tasty. I don't believe everything needs to be shot in super slow motion but there are many times where 60FPS hasn't been slow enough for my taste. I still think it will cost $3999.00....4K120FPS is not worth that to me.
> 
> Now if the R6 has 4K 120FPS that would be a no brainer.



Blackmagic can do 2.6K/120FPS so the Canon R6 will have to do better than FHD, IMO


----------



## pzyber (Jun 2, 2020)

6degrees said:


> How about eye-auto-focusing capability?
> 
> Any new F1.2 prime lenses?



According to the Swedish Canon Website (https://www.canon.se/cameras/eos-r5/) it has an advanced tracking-AF that can track the body, face or eye of dogs, cats and birds.

I assume it can do the same for humans


----------



## londonxt (Jun 2, 2020)

The3o5FlyGuy said:


> I wish there were more leaks on the r6



should be, it will have less weather-sealing compared to the R5


----------



## herein2020 (Jun 2, 2020)

PN5X5 said:


> Blackmagic can do 2.6K/120FPS so the Canon R6 will have to do better than FHD, IMO



I think it will come down to how new is the new Canon? If this is the Canon we all know they will not add 4K120FPS to protect R5 sales or due to hardware limitations. Also, even the 1DXIII does not do 4K120 and if this is a reused 1DXIII sensor it could mean that they cannot control the heat or provide enough processing power for this sensor to meet that spec.

I don't think the Blackmagic is a good reference point because it has terrible autofocus, worse color science, and most importantly worse weather sealing (if any). Weather sealing in such a small camera body is what can cause it to overheat when doing something like 4K120FPS. Even the S1H which in my opinion is the current holy grail of mirrorless video does not do 4K120 and it has a cooling fan. I would take 4K60FPS and perfect AF for gimbal work any day over 2.6K 120FPS and no AF. I've been using manual focus and following all of the gimbal rules for manual focus for years....you end up throwing away a lot of footage.

This is why this spec in the R5 to me is a bigger deal than the 8K.


----------



## Rassmus (Jun 2, 2020)

has it changed from the rumor that it will be big anouncements in June? Is there a new rumor of july instead of june or are we talking actual time for it to hit the chelfs? -Rassmus


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 2, 2020)

Rassmus said:


> has it changed from the rumor that it will be big anouncements in June? Is there a new rumor of july instead of june or are we talking actual time for it to hit the chelfs? -Rassmus



As I understand it: Big announcements in June, but not the R5, that will be announced in July.


----------



## 12Broncos (Jun 2, 2020)

RMac said:


> Good question.
> 
> I'd predict no at 20fps and yes at 12fps.
> 
> ...





slclick said:


> click





slclick said:


> click





Rumours not rumors said:


> So it was June now July. Most of the world is experiencing delays in product stock arrivals due to COVID-19 so delaying the price and formal spec announcements because of slipping shipping dates doesn't cut it. There's no reason the announcements couldn't be in June with a rider that due to COVID-19 there will be delays in shipping dates. People would understand that, but to leave them hanging will backfire because it will rapidly go from being hardware whetting their appetite to becoming vapourware that appears be just be a tease. The rate things are going, unless Sigma release their brilliant 70-200 f2.8 Sports lens with a RF mount, I doubt I will be jumping to a R body, especially after this drawn out R5 and R6 announcement, even moreso because most of the gossip seems to revolve around video specs *yawn*. Canon should be better at planning than this.


Couldn't agree more. So frustrated at Canon, right now.


----------



## 12Broncos (Jun 2, 2020)

Rassmus said:


> has it changed from the rumor that it will be big anouncements in June? Is there a new rumor of july instead of june or are we talking actual time for it to hit the chelfs? -Rassmus
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It looks like July, however, there is no reason to keep customers waiting on an announcement. Ship it in August, if it's as good as it sounds, people will buy it. Canon doesn't get it. A sign of a good company is that their customers don't look over the shoulders to see what Nikon or Sony are doing? The customer has confidence this company is solid and no need to look elsewhere. In the past two months I've looked over the shoulder of Canon NUMEROUS times.


----------



## PN5X5 (Jun 2, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I think it will come down to how new is the new Canon? If this is the Canon we all know they will not add 4K120FPS to protect R5 sales or due to hardware limitations. Also, even the 1DXIII does not do 4K120 and if this is a reused 1DXIII sensor it could mean that they cannot control the heat or provide enough processing power for this sensor to meet that spec.
> 
> I don't think the Blackmagic is a good reference point because it has terrible autofocus, worse color science, and most importantly worse weather sealing (if any). Weather sealing in such a small camera body is what can cause it to overheat when doing something like 4K120FPS. Even the S1H which in my opinion is the current holy grail of mirrorless video does not do 4K120 and it has a cooling fan. I would take 4K60FPS and perfect AF for gimbal work any day over 2.6K 120FPS and no AF. I've been using manual focus and following all of the gimbal rules for manual focus for years....you end up throwing away a lot of footage.
> 
> This is why this spec in the R5 to me is a bigger deal than the 8K.



All valid points except Blackmagic is known for their color science. It's fantastic, as is their BRAW codec.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 2, 2020)

HaroldC3 said:


> It’s a unicorn until announced.



...like every product ever.
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## herein2020 (Jun 2, 2020)

PN5X5 said:


> All valid points except Blackmagic is known for their color science. It's fantastic, as is their BRAW codec.



I haven't kept up with the findings on their color science I did not know it was that good; but I definitely like their BRAW codec. I did not take color science that seriously until I started shooting with the GH5. Great camera, packed with features, but so difficult to color grade.

Another issue I have heard about Blackmagic cameras is they aren't that great in low light. Personally I think if you learn your camera, the log curve you are shooting with, and the color space you are shooting in, and expose properly for those factors you can properly handle noise in post and that applies to any camera.

A final issue is that Blackmagic is truly a video body, any body Canon releases that is not a part of the cinema line will be excellent at photography as well, so IMO the only thing Canon really needs to beat is Canon.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 2, 2020)

PN5X5 said:


> Blackmagic can do 2.6K/120FPS so the Canon R6 will have to do better than FHD, IMO



The R6 is not going to have these.


----------



## mpmark (Jun 2, 2020)

ncvarsity3 said:


> I just want to know if it'll have an unlimited buffer when shooting burst like the 1DX mk iii.



not for $4000 it wont, thats a flagship feature


----------



## applecider (Jun 2, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its become a standard feature for the higher end DSLR's, the EOS R has it, and certainly the R5 would.
> 
> A question as to it being used to boost DR has been asked, it seems unlikely this time around.


My Spokane so you think the DR will be the same as the almost 5 year old 5Dm4? I’m not trying to get the DR issue going just wanted to know if there might be some improvement for wildlife dawn and dusk. If the MP go up with no loss of DR I suppose in a way that is an improvement.


----------



## Joules (Jun 2, 2020)

applecider said:


> My Spokane so you think the DR will be the same as the almost 5 year old 5Dm4?


What level of improvement are you expecting? Modern sensors are basically as good as it gets for now.

Using the two different exposures from the DPRAW for improved DR can cause artifacts in partially blown out areas, so I doubt we'll ever* see an official Canon version. As far as I understand, there are improvements in high ISO DR to be had using multiple amplifiers, but we haven't seen this in the 1DX III. So I doubt we'll see anything like that in the R5.

*on second thought, they definitely can work around this so in time, or one resolutions become great enough anyway, this may change. 

No banding even in extreme boosts (~5 stops and beyond) and finer detail (Higher resolution, fine low pass filter) are the improvements I'd expect over the R / 5D IV. DR, especially at base ISo, not so much.


----------



## puffo25 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi, is it the Canon June announcement set for tomorrow, June 3? Or I am just confused?


----------



## dflt (Jun 2, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> I disagree. The rate will be 500MB/s at 12 bit RAW. R5 has different resolutions and frame rates, but they will likely be similar to what we see in the 1Dx Mark III. 470Mbps for 4K 30p 422 10 hit H265. And between 1.8 and 2.2 Gbps for 8K 30 fps 422 10 bit H265.
> 
> Regarding 8K raw. Uncompressed 8K RAW 12bit at 30fps will eat up 12.7 Gbps or 1.59 GB/s. Given that CFexpress cards vary in write speed from 600MB/s for 64GB cards to 1400MB/s for 512GB cards, that is a no go. The RAW has to be compress to some degree. Cinema RAW light has an compression of 3.15:1. Same compression ratio that 1Dx, c200, c300m3 and c500m2 uses. That would make 8K RAW from the R5 to be 4.0 Gbps or 505MB/s. This just fits on any CFexpress card of any size, just.


I still don't know why there are no SSD interfaces. Maybe the R5 will have one.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 2, 2020)

Joules said:


> What level of improvement are you expecting? Modern sensors are basically as good as it gets for now.
> 
> *Using the two different exposures from the DPRAW for improved DR can cause artifacts in partially blown out areas, so I doubt we'll ever* see an official Canon version.* As far as I understand, there are improvements in high ISO DR to be had using multiple amplifiers, but we haven't seen this in the 1DX III. So I doubt we'll see anything like that in the R5.
> 
> ...



“The official Canon version“ is DGO. Available commercially right now:

https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=34631


----------



## BroderLund (Jun 3, 2020)

dflt said:


> I still don't know why there are no SSD interfaces. Maybe the R5 will have one.


I don't expect it to. Canon has been know to make cameras that are built like tanks. Relying an a USB cable to an external SSD for extended storage does not sound reliable, or weather proof. I use an external SSD on my Blackmagic cameras, but they are also not know for their ruggedness like Canon is.
Also, internally CFExpress is essensially a NVME SSD in a portable form, running on a PCIe 3.0 x2 bus. So much faster and scalable interface than CFast that was essensially an SATA 6Gbps SSD interface at base.


----------



## PN5X5 (Jun 3, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> The R6 is not going to have these.
> 
> View attachment 190699



Maybe but remember that the Pocket 4K did not originally ship with 2.6K/120, it could only do 1080/120.

Blackmagic added it through firmware.


----------



## Joules (Jun 3, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> “The official Canon version“ is DGO. Available commercially right now:
> 
> https://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=34631


Very interesting, thank you for bringing that to my attention.

I am not sure if that relates directly to creating a HDR image from the two sub pixels in a Dual Pixel CMOS though. From reading into it, I get the impression that it is a system like what Arri has been using?

"The DGO Sensor is a newly developed imaging system that generates high dynamic range and maintains low noise levels by reading out * each photodiode* with *two different* gains. It combines the two with saturation prioritizing gain for bright areas, and a lower noise prioritizing gain for darker areas."

Source: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...a-eos/eos-c300-mark-iii-digital-cinema-camera

So each photodiode is amplified with two different gains according to this marketing info. But a Dual Pixel Cmos has two diodes for each pixel. If they specifically use different amplification for both the left and right diode of each pixel, why wouldn't they say so? They could have written that the two halves are amplified differently and combines in a special manner. From that text, it appears as if this is not about the two halves.

However in this lab test by Cinema5d it is shown that the rolling shutter is cut in less than half when DGO is turned off at the higher frame rates. To me that suggests that the two sub pixels do play a role in DGO, and when the feature is disabled they are combined as usual.

I'm not sure if they have worked around the parallax issues somehow and are using a modified version of DP CMOS here, or if they have taken a page out of ARRIs handbook.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 3, 2020)

Foa2020 said:


> I do understand the roll out delays, that is not my point. I do not appreciate the hesitance to share final specs. Grtz.



They've got to save something until right before release.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 3, 2020)

HaroldC3 said:


> It’s a unicorn until announced.



In other breaking news:

Water is still wet!


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 3, 2020)

mpmark said:


> not for $4000 it wont, thats a flagship feature



Depends on whether you're talking raw or JPEG/HEIF.

Several other models besides the 1-series have unlimited buffer shooting JPEG.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 3, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Depends on whether you're talking raw or JPEG/HEIF.
> 
> Several other models besides the 1-series have unlimited buffer shooting JPEG.



The RP has unlimited buffer shooting RAW with a proper UHS-II card


----------



## Stuart (Jun 3, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, is it the Canon June announcement set for tomorrow, June 3? Or I am just confused?


They Keep pushing it back, July at the moment - come on Canon - release this already, we want all other body prices to start dropping. 
I don't know how long pro photographer in lockdown will have cash anyway.


----------



## amorse (Jun 3, 2020)

Joules said:


> What level of improvement are you expecting? Modern sensors are basically as good as it gets for now.
> 
> Using the two different exposures from the DPRAW for improved DR can cause artifacts in partially blown out areas, so I doubt we'll ever* see an official Canon version. As far as I understand, there are improvements in high ISO DR to be had using multiple amplifiers, but we haven't seen this in the 1DX III. So I doubt we'll see anything like that in the R5.
> 
> ...


I agree that any improvements in base ISO DR will be so minor that you'll need to work to see the difference, but the 1DXIII did see some improvement in DR at base ISO and is now ahead of the a9II by the slimmest of margins. There was a CR1 rumour here a few months ago (for what that's worth) that suggested that the new sensor design would be putting a lot of emphasis on dynamic range, and considering that we saw an improvement in the 1DXIII, I wouldn't rule out an improvement to base ISO DR for the R5. Whether or not that matters to most people's photography is an entirely different discussion which has been beaten to death here, but I don't think an improvement is impossible, or even unlikely.


----------



## TAF (Jun 3, 2020)

pzyber said:


> According to the Swedish Canon Website (https://www.canon.se/cameras/eos-r5/) it has an advanced tracking-AF that can track the body, face or eye of dogs, cats and birds.
> 
> I assume it can do the same for humans



Now wouldn't that be just like Canon to leave out humans...


Michael Clark said:


> I've heard stories to that effect from friends who worked fairly high up the management ladder at a now defunct brick & mortar photo store chain that was an authorized Canon dealer. But it's more than one lonely guy. The products are not usually shipped from Japan to the Canon regional distributors in retail packaging, so they have to be repacked by workers at the Canon USA, Canon Europe, etc. distribution centers anyway. They're shipped in much more protective cases that hold many multiples of a product. Think rock band road cases meet Pelican foam inserts meet plastic collapsible produce shipping crates. Not only are they more protective, but the overall total weight and cubic size is less than the same number of bodies or lenses would be in retail packaging. Included accessories, batteries, warranty cards, user manuals, etc. aren't shipped from the factory in Japan, either. They're shipped from wherever they are sourced directly to the regional centers and added when the primary products (camera, lens, flash, etc.) are packaged for retail there.



Thank you very much for that useful and quite logical description of how things are probably done.

So perhaps part of the problem is that in this time of pandemic with 'social distancing' and limitations on the number of people on a given space, there really is only one person doing all the work...

When we get our cameras, that "Inspected by 42" stick may really mean the same person for all of them.


----------



## mpmark (Jun 4, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Depends on whether you're talking raw or JPEG/HEIF.
> 
> Several other models besides the 1-series have unlimited buffer shooting JPEG.



yes I'm talking raw  at this point that should be a given


----------



## pmjm (Jun 4, 2020)

Do we know what storage mediums it'll take? I suppose CompactFlash is dead?


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 4, 2020)

pmjm said:


> Do we know what storage mediums it'll take? I suppose CompactFlash is dead?



It takes USH-II SD cards and CFExpress.

I think, at this point, CompactFlash is at the end of its road and likely won't be utilized on new cameras going forward.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 4, 2020)

R1-7D said:


> I think, at this point, CompactFlash is at the end of its road and likely won't be utilized on new cameras going forward.


I'm sure this response is accurate since I have many many CF cards...


----------



## PhotoRN86 (Jun 5, 2020)

I couldn’t take the wait any longer... my 5dmkiii and lenses got stolen back in April, and with my insurance money I bought the RF 50 1.2, RF 70-200m and RF 35 1.8, was going to wait until the R5 to come out to buy it but, I’ve been dying to use my lenses so I decided to buy an EOS RP to play with these lenses and to use as a compact back up for when the R5 will come out, whenever that is... I found myself going too crazy just waiting for any bit of news for the R5 and having these lenses but no body to use them on.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 5, 2020)

TAF said:


> Now wouldn't that be just like Canon to leave out humans...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for that useful and quite logical description of how things are probably done.
> ...



Nah. If they can still work in meat processing plants with plexiglass shields in place, it would be trivial to do it for bulk to retail repackaging operations.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 5, 2020)

mpmark said:


> yes I'm talking raw  at this point that should be a given



There you go again. Wanting to buy a Rolls-Royce at a Toyota price, or a Rolex for a Timex price.

The Canon EOS 1D X Mark III is the first digital camera in history that has an unlimited raw buffer shooting at the camera's maximum frame rate. And suddenly we think it should be a given for every new digital camera on the market? I guess you'll next suggest that it should be a given that every sub-$500 APS-C and µ4/3 camera body heretofore introduced should be capable of 8K60 as well?

For most of us, the practical real world difference of being able to shoot bursts of raw images longer than, say, three seconds vs unlimited is trivial. In the real world where actual revenue is being generated by photographic activity, shooting at high frame rates for extended periods of time is still done almost exclusively to JPEG.

Even when it is not, there are plenty of other considerations that guide those who are doing it for a living (or even in sufficeintly large enough quantities as a hobbyist) to use the types of bodies that currently do offer extended buffer capacity. If someone is shooting sports or action more than just occasionally there are other factors that weigh heavier on the decision of what type of camera to use as well as in what file format to save them. Durability becomes a prime consideration. Thus build quality and shutter life rating are just as important as sustained burst rates.

Speed to market also becomes critical, thus dictates that most sports/action shooters go straight to JPEG so that they can push the image to their client/employer within scant seconds of shooting it when necessary. This has only recently begun to change as those sports/action photographers who do not need speed to market have only recently had the opportunity to shoot extended high speed bursts and also save raw files at the same time.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 5, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The RP has unlimited buffer shooting RAW with a proper UHS-II card



The info I've seen says 50 raw images at 5fps. Though for most use cases that's not much different from "unlimited", it does mean you can't keep shooting raw at 5 fps until your card is full or your battery is dead.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 5, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The info I've seen says 50 raw images at 5fps. Though for most use cases that's not much different from "unlimited", it does mean you can't keep shooting raw at 5 fps until your card is full or your battery is dead.



I just tried it on my RP: M, 1/200s, High Speed continous, MF lens, Anti-Flicker off. After 150 pictures I got bored and the buffer was still at 43 available out of 50.

From Imaging Resource:


> _Buffer depths were excellent with our fast Lexar Pro 2000x UHS-II card, at unlimited frames for best quality JPEG, RAW or C-RAW files.
> _


----------



## dflt (Jun 5, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> I don't expect it to. Canon has been know to make cameras that are built like tanks. Relying an a USB cable to an external SSD for extended storage does not sound reliable, or weather proof. I use an external SSD on my Blackmagic cameras, but they are also not know for their ruggedness like Canon is.
> Also, internally CFExpress is essensially a NVME SSD in a portable form, running on a PCIe 3.0 x2 bus. So much faster and scalable interface than CFast that was essensially an SATA 6Gbps SSD interface at base.


That is a zero problem to overcome. They design an adapter, you insert the ssd/m2 nvme thingy, problem solved.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 6, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I just tried it on my RP: M, 1/200s, High Speed continous, MF lens, Anti-Flicker off. After 150 pictures I got bored and the buffer was still at 43 available out of 50.
> 
> From Imaging Resource:



Good to know, even if Canon does not make that clear on the official spec sheet, which apparently only includes the 50 shot buffer when using a "standard" SD card, whatever that is.


----------



## Twisterfiddler (Jun 7, 2020)

what will the ISO be like ? up to what value ?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 8, 2020)

Twisterfiddler said:


> what will the ISO be like ? up to what value ?



If typical of all camera manufacturers, it will _allow_ one to shoot at higher ISOs than one _should_ use.


----------



## Trey T (Jun 8, 2020)

Sony MILC killer
Canon 1Dx 3 killer @ half the price ... lol


----------



## PVCC (Jun 11, 2020)

lglass12189 said:


> Clicks must be down, totally useless post



That's incorrect. Wrong perspective.

It's good to post all known and rumored specs after a while in ONE article because they're spread on several different posts.

Some people who didn't follow ALL posts don't have time to check EVERY post to get a clear idea.

*This post is very useful.*

Comments on it are another story.


----------



## PVCC (Jun 11, 2020)

What does the asterisk at the end of this line mean?

"No crop 8K and 4K video capture using the full-width of the sensor.*"


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 11, 2020)

PVCC said:


> What does the asterisk at the end of this line mean?
> 
> "No crop 8K and 4K video capture using the full-width of the sensor.*"


“Only in 8k RAW and 8k/4k DCI mode” and/or calling 16:9 video from a 3:2 sensor not a crop.


----------

